
Why Flutter Will Take Off in 2018 - bitoneill
https://codeburst.io/why-flutter-will-take-off-in-2018-bbd75f8741b0
======
ianamartin
This post should have a different title: Why Flutter Will Not Take Off in 2018

~~~
gman83
Why? It's a pretty neat framework.

